# DarwinPorts



## HastaLaVista (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone installed DarwinPorts?  'Need help please.

I'm running Tiger.  I've downloaded and installed Darwin Ports 2.1 (from: http://darwinports.com/ ).   When I run the "sudo port -d selfupdate,"  I get the following:  (What does this mean?)

...
checking target system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.8.0
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.
DEBUG: Error installing new DarwinPorts base: shell command "cd /opt/local/var/db/dports/sources/rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate1/base && ./configure --prefix=/opt/local --with-install-user=root --with-install-group=admin --with-tclpackage=/Library/Tcl && make && make install" returned error 1
Command output: checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.8.0
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.8.0
checking target system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.8.0
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.

    while executing
"darwinports::selfupdate [array get global_options]"
Error: /opt/local/bin/port: selfupdate failed: Error installing new DarwinPorts base: shell command "cd /opt/local/var/db/dports/sources/rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate1/base && ./configure --prefix=/opt/local --with-install-user=root --with-install-group=admin --with-tclpackage=/Library/Tcl && make && make install" returned error 1
Command output: checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.8.0
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.8.0
checking target system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.8.0
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.


----------



## macbri (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi - it looks as though you need to install the Apple Developer Tools, which includes a C compiler (which is where your errors are coming from, it cannot locate a C compiler).   The developer tools should have come on a CD or DVD with your O/S or mac,  or you can download them from developer.apple.com (registration required but it's free).


----------

